#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-22
<ryanlin> any guru's think they can help me out with program that wont launch?
<bjsnider> ryanlin, what's the deal
<bjsnider> it's just gurus, not guru's
<darkxst_> jbicha, I think we can overide the homepage by using something like this file -> /usr/share/xul-ext/ubufox/defaults/preferences/000system.js
<jbicha> darkxst_: I think we already do that, see /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/distribution.ini
<darkxst_> well in that case the setting in that file is not being applied
<darkxst> jbicha, or more likely it gets overridden by ubufox as soon as it starts
<jbicha> it's getting applied because it shows about:home in a clean profile but none of the javascript works
<darkxst> the javascript doesnt work because of the redirect through aboutpage
<darkxst> startpage
<darkxst> overriding via that 000system.js file, make the homepage about:home, rather than about:startpage
<jbicha> I think by the time Firefox gets to that file it's already too late
<darkxst> distribution.ini must be loaded before ubufox
<darkxst> but then ubufox probably goes and overwrites settings
<jbicha> maybe what's needed is for ubufox to just provide about:startpage but not set it as default
<darkxst> well that is what would happen if we override via 000system.js
<jbicha> then Ubuntu can ship a separate package to set the default homepage, http://support.mozilla.org/questions/951790 looks relevant to that
<jbicha> https://developer.mozilla.org/docs/XPCOM_Interface_Reference/nsIAboutModule
<jbicha> ^ didn't seem to help me before
<darkxst> I think its actually the getCodebasePrincipal bit that is the problem
<darkxst> it would probably work with getSystemPrincipal, but that seems risky
<darkxst> anyway I totally don't get how the security manager works, and the documentation is rubbish (in typical mozilla fashion)
<amjjawad> Hi, is there anyone here?
<amjjawad> someone who is not ZzZz :P
<jbicha> amjjawad: what's up?
<amjjawad> jbicha: :D
<amjjawad> I'm fine, how about you?
<amjjawad> didn't expect to see you here :) nice to meet you :)
<jbicha> do you plan to lead Alpha2 this week?
<amjjawad> I'm planning to take Ubuntu GNOME to the next level :)
<amjjawad> so, not only A2
<amjjawad> But there are lots of tasks that must be done before the real fun start ... I do have some Qs ... can you help?
<jbicha> ask away...
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/
<amjjawad> is this the only page we do have on the Wiki?
<amjjawad> I did a google search and didn't find other pages except two others for release or release notes
<jbicha> yeah, it's just that and 12.10 release notes
<amjjawad> jbicha: I see, thanks for the info. It is time then to have more pages :)
<amjjawad> It is very important to have QA Page, like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<amjjawad> What about our website? who is in charge?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-website have edit privileges
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> We need to build a Wiki Team - this is very important
<amjjawad> and we need to have something like this: <<Include(Lubuntu/Header)>> which will add a header for the Wiki so user can navigate easily - example: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/
<amjjawad> I can some work but myself alone won't be enough. We need more than just one
<bjsnider> amjjawad, the next level of what?
<amjjawad> bjsnider: everything!!
<amjjawad> Wiki Area for example!
<bjsnider> well, there are 9 layers of hell
<bjsnider> 666 layers of the abyss
<amjjawad> where are not in hell :)
<amjjawad> I'm looking for heaven here rather than hell ;)
<bjsnider> last time i tried ti edit anything on the wiki it constantly crashed, but maybe they've fixed it now
<amjjawad> I just got the green light from my Sensei (phillw) who was previously the Head of Lubuntu Wiki Area and now, he is Head of Lubuntu QA - to have a Lubuntu-Like Wiki
<amjjawad> Lubuntu Wiki is really solid and has lots of information and I have already started to do that. Soon, our Wiki will have more information :)
<amjjawad> I always update it bjsnider so no crashes here
<amjjawad> bjsnider: this is stage 1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<amjjawad> I must go now and after 1-2 hours, I will be back and finish the new sections hopefully before bed time :)
<amjjawad> Catch up with you later, hopefully :)
<bjsnider> hm, well, it's still moinmoin
<Dark_light> I've tried out the alpha-1 a bit, besides a few crashes there were a couple of things that really puzzled me,when I plugged in my external devices it asked me if I wanted to open them with rythmbox(??) most importantly the thinkpad_acpi kernel module threw errors about symbols when it was passed the option fan_control=1
<TravLR> Dark_light: are you running it in a virtual machine? I can't get it to successfully work with Virtualbox -- is why I'm asking.
<Dark_light> TravLR: nope I installed it on my laptop, but due to the aformentioned issues and some crashes I uninstalled it
<Dark_light> there were also systemd errors during boot and right after logging in from tty
<bjsnider> why does this terminal window appear when i restart the shell?
<bjsnider> i can't close it or move it or anything
<bjsnider> it's just the window border with nothing inside
<darkxst> Dark_light, please file bugs
<darkxst> bjsnider, screenshot?
<bjsnider> darkxst, http://ptpimg.me/ec20ge.png
<bjsnider> i had such a window open when i restarted the shell
<bjsnider> that appears on all virtual desktops
<bjsnider> it's not sensitive to mouse clicks or anything
<bjsnider> and it's on top of everything else
<darkxst> you restarted with alt+f2, r?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> there is a zombie process gnome-terminal under the shell in the tree, but i can't get rid of it
<darkxst> gnome-terminal-server still running?
<bjsnider> that does not appear to be running
<darkxst> try `killall -9 gnome-terminal`
<darkxst> also check for a apport crash? if gnome-terminal-server is gone it must have crashed
<bjsnider> darkxst, ok, apparently i still have gnome-terminal 3.6
<bjsnider> why is gnome-terminal 3.8 not in the stable ppa?
<darkxst> oh because of bug 1132700
<ubot5> bug 1132700 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal requires sourcing of vte.sh login script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132700
<bjsnider> there. i installed the bloody thing anyway
<jbicha> at least there's an easy workaround for the problem
<bjsnider> the other new problem since 3.8 is that restarting the shell makes it forget the positioning of all the windows through the virtual desktops
<bjsnider> i found a patch and added it to 3.6 in the last cycle, but now the thing has returned
<bjsnider> maybe it's because of something else in the staging ppa that i don't have
<jbicha> darkxst: do you want to submit a MP for the gtk xembed bug?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes will do
<darkxst> although my last MP was just ignored: bug 1186694 ;(
<ubot5> bug 1186694 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186694
<jbicha> I didn't see it and I'm guessing the Desktop guys didn't either
<jbicha> subscribing ~ubuntu-sponsors to the bug would have gotten it seen
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-23
<OiZO> a lot more people in here then i thought there would be
<OiZO> greetings
<darkxst> jbicha, oops I missed the updated symbols file in gtk commit
<darkxst> jbicha, so do we want to override ubufox homepage setting or wait for a proper fix?
<darkxst> jbicha, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902582/
<jbicha> darkxst: ooh, I'm impressed :)
<jbicha> maybe we should split it into a separate package so that anybody can install it easily (or flavor can ship it)
<jbicha> or do it the other way, have about:startpage as homepage in a separate package but let's just do it the easy way since we're in Alpha Freeze
<darkxst> ubufox sets about:startpage based on the locale/*/ubufox.properties
<darkxst> kind of makes it harder to split that out
<jbicha> uploaded, next week I think I'll look at adding those 2 files to a new package in the ubufox source then
<darkxst> jbicha, I don't suppose upstream would take this as is, but this should fix the empathy panel bug for us? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902695/
<jbicha> they actually might since UOA is so far a Ubuntu-specific feature (as is XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP I believe)
<jbicha> eventually I'd like for our patches to sniff dbus to see whether Shell or Unity is running instead of using XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<jbicha> because GNOME Flashback should probably get a lot of the Unity stuff instead of the GNOME stuff
<bjsnider> what is gnome flashback
<jbicha> that doesn't help for OnlyShowIn though, but even for that maybe an upstart user job could handle that
<jbicha> https://wiki.gnome.org/GnomeFlashback
<jbicha> the mostly unmainted gnome-panel session that Edubuntu still offers as an option (I think mostly because of LTSP and similar)
<darkxst> that sounds like it will end up a bit of mess either way
<bjsnider> it's always safe to package something that's unmaintained. that never leads to problems
<darkxst> jbicha, is there an ubuntu bug for the empathy issue?
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't think so
<jbicha> here's the unblock list once things build and pass autopkgtest http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902731/
<Guest9608> anyone installed ubuntu/gnome plzz
<Guest9608> wifi setup plzz
<Guest9608> well if no one answers its back to windows LOL
<jbicha> latest Alpha2 candidate posted: 20130723.1
<Ben64> is there any way to get 13.10 classic mode to look and act ... classic?
<jbicha> darkxst: the latest alpha2 candidate has your empathy fix
<darkxst> ok, good
<darkxst> I suppose gtk is still blocked though?
<jbicha> yeah, I don't think gtk+3.0 will make it in
<jbicha> you can try pinging jibel to look at notify-osd though in the morning so at least it will be ready to go on Thursday
<darkxst> jbicha, is the google 2 factor fixed?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> and backported to the gnome3 ppa for raring; sruing to raring looked a bit more complicated though :(
<jbicha> I want to try to get goa 3.10 in to saucy later this cycle
<darkxst> yeh that should be fine
<darkxst> I think we should try get the new gjs in as well, if mozjs17 ever gets past the new queue
<g33zr> Hello.  I have ubuntu-gnome 13.04 installed on my ThinkPad T400.  The GUI is very laggy when under load.  How can I switch to Unity to see if it is equally bad?
<g33zr> (Unity is installed, but is not an option from either gdm or lightdm.)
<g33zr> Sorry, I meant it "is not listed as an option".
<g33zr> Is there a better place to be asking about how to switch to Unity on ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> g33zr, if its installed it should show up as a login session, however you can switch while logged in
<darkxst> just run `unity --replace` from a terminal
<g33zr> OK, thanks.  I'll try that.  Since it isn't showing up, is there some package I should dpkg-reconfigure to get it to show up?
<darkxst> g33zr, no
<g33zr> darkxst, OK, thanks again.
<darkxst> g33zr, you could check that the session file is installed
<darkxst> jbicha, that image has the broken kernel
<jbicha> you're on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/ right? somehow the amd64 manifest wasn't updated
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<darkxst> image had 3.10.0-4 kernel
<jbicha> ok but don't trust the .manifst there
<jbicha> do you know how to respin the images?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes fired a respin already
<jbicha> I thought it would say (Rebuilding)
<darkxst> jbicha, well it says it has finished, but actually it hasnt!
<jbicha> yeah you were right about the amd64 image
<jbicha> it still calls itself 20130723.1
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-24
<darkxst> we should change empathy to use GOA provider always when in gnome session?
<jbicha> we don't block UOA from showing in gnome-control-center on gnome...
<darkxst> perhaps we could fallback to GOA provider where UOA doesnt have account
<darkxst> are the iso builds fully automatic now? or do they still require a manual bump to get started?
<jbicha> it looks like something is broken, you should ask in #ubuntu-release
<darkxst> new alpha2 candidate 20130724 is up now
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Saucy Salamander (13.10) Alpha-2 in testing now! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Saucy Salamander (13.10) Alpha-2 in testing now http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/299/builds! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<darkxst> jbicha, does the background image work for you?
<darkxst> I'm just getting a blue screen
<darkxst> looks like its not actually set?
<jbicha> I think it works after install
<darkxst> something must be wiping the setting (casper perhaps)
<jbicha> it did look like cjwatson went ahead and gave us the Ubuntu-style (purple) isolinux boot screen
<darkxst> yeh, I wonder if that change is related
<darkxst> jbicha, can you set bug 1196196 public
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1196196 could not be found
<jbicha> done
<darkxst> jbicha, created a MP that fixes bug 1196196, although the actuall g-c-c branch itself is not releasable due to ibus changes
<ubot5> bug 1196196 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[background]: gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196196
<roasted> does Gnome have the capability to scale on super high resolution screens with large DPIs?
<darkxst> roasted, it is being worked on
<roasted> is it something we'll see in the 3.x releases?
<darkxst> roasted, http://blogs.gnome.org/alexl/2013/06/28/hidpi-support-in-gnome/
<roasted> hm, that's interesting. Some Googling I did earlier made it sound like it would be beta in 4.0 and finally released in 5.0
<darkxst> I imagine initial support will be in 3.10
<darkxst> in fact the gtk+ side of things should be in 3.9.8 on staging
<roasted> oh nice, that's great to know.
<roasted> I just heard a KDE tablet is entering the FCC approval stages. I'm not entirely sold on KDE, and would love to see Gnome on a tablet, whether commercially available or just something a user can install.
<roasted> That's what got me wondering about Gnome having that kind of DPI support with Ubuntu GNOME functionality on say, a Nexus tablet.
<darkxst> http://gtk.10911.n7.nabble.com/HiDPI-stuff-partially-merged-td81644.html
<darkxst> we are unlikely to have arm images anytime so though
<darkxst> s/so/soon/
<roasted> with Ubuntu GNOME?
<darkxst> yeh, you would probably have to use an vanilla ubuntu image
<roasted> So there won't be an Ubuntu GNOME specific ARM port?
<darkxst> maybe it might happen one day, but certainly not in the near future
<roasted> well, I thought there was already an ARM port for Ubuntu...
<roasted> If that's the case I could slap in Gnome and be done with it.
<darkxst> I don't think the ubuntu touch images use X...
<darkxst> and obviously they will be moving to Mir anyway
<Maple__> a
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> I just installed today's daily build of 13.10. I see Ubuntu Online Accounts was removed?
<roasted> Likewise, I went into Gnome Online Accounts and added Exchange, but when I open Evolution, it brings up the mail wizard and doesn't go right into Evolution with my Exchange account already plugged in like it did on a daily build I installed from a week or so ago
<Dark_light> would it be possible to backport whatever the fix is on 13.10 to have just one online accounts manager to 13.04 ? (my best guess would be that some packages have just been recompiled to use gnome's online accounts)
<roasted> this is a bummer
<roasted> I just went off on a binge with KDE but felt like I wanted to use Gnome more, largely due to Exchange support.
<roasted> Then I install 13.10 and it flat out isn't working.
<Dark_light> well it is called alpha for a reason, what seems to be the problem?
<Dark_light> roasted: ^
<roasted> Dark_light: I know, but I have almost no choice, as kernel 3.8 causes my laptop to lock up several times a day.
<roasted> If I want to use Ubuntu GNOME, I have little choice unless I want to reboot a half dozen times a day.
<Dark_light> you can just upgrade the kernel
<roasted> I could, but I never had Exchange integration working in 13.04 either
<roasted> 13.10 it just magically worked
<roasted> Plus, I have a Broadcom STA card that I cannot change since Lenovo sucks at life and whitelists their wifi cards at boot.
<roasted> I assume I'd have to compile the STA driver against 3.10 on 13.04 to get it to work
<roasted> but even then, I had no exchange integration working then either.
<Dark_light> there are whitelisted bioses for lenovo's laptop you can find them online, anyway what seems to be the issue with 13.10?
<Dark_light> s/whitelisted/modified
<roasted> I looked, but didn't come up with any yet. I could look more but, eh, rainy day project.
<roasted> when I fire up 13.10, I do what I did before
<roasted> I'd go to GOA, add exchange, once done, open evolution, and like MAGIC everything was there.
<Dark_light> (out of curiosity what model is it?)
<roasted> But now when I open evolution it goes through the wizard asking me what imap account I want to add.
<roasted> E430
<Dark_light> I guess your best bet would be filing a bug and waiting for it to be fixed but even then using something in it's alpha stage is not something I would advise, issues can and will arise
<roasted> sigh
<roasted> guess it's a good thing I kept Fedora on dual boot here :(
<roasted> it pains me to say that
<roasted> Come onnnnnnnnnn October...
<Dark_light> I gave it a spin on my t420 too but it's still far from being usable, from my experience it usually gets usable when it reaches a beta stage, there might be minor hiccups but usually nothing major
<Dark_light> I can't stand fedora, I mean it works ok but there are no reliable tools for power management they diched laptop-mode-tools calling it ancient and wrote tuned from scratch and it blatantly sucks
<Dark_light> if on any other distro I can get 4.5/5 hours of battery life in fedora I get like 3/3.5
<jbicha> roasted: please file a bug
<roasted> jbicha: against what package?
<jbicha> I don't know, maybe evolution
<roasted> also, is exchange integration working in 13.04?
<roasted> or did I do something wrong?
<roasted> 13.10 was the first release I used where evolution lit up insanely easily with full exchange everything
<jbicha> roasted: that depends, Evolution with UOA support is new in 3.8
<roasted> so if I pull in gnome3 PPA on 13.04 I should have it?
<jbicha> for GOA, Google 2-factor authentication was only recently fixed in 13.10 (and backported to the GNOME3 PPA for raring)
<Dark_light> jbicha: would it be possible to fix the double online accounts entry in the ppa? (if it hasn't been done already)
<jbicha> Dark_light: the improved ability to use Ubuntu with GOA without UOA is not backportable to 13.04
<Dark_light> ok, just out of curiosity what is it tied to ?
<jbicha> it's not impossible to backport to the GNOME3 PPA but it's a lot of work and fragile
<jbicha> I'd prefer people just use 13.10 when it's ready for that feature
<roasted> I'm going to fire up 13.04 on this other laptop, pull in the Gnome3 PPA and see if I can have Exchange support.
<Dark_light> jbicha: sure, it's not that, I'm curious what has changed from a technical point of view, have the packages been recompiled without canonical's patches ?
<jbicha> libsignon-glib now doesn't depend on signond
<jbicha> evolution-data-server had its uoa and goa support split into separate packages
<Dark_light> nice, it's an elegant solution
<jbicha> empathy had to be fixed
<jbicha> maybe it's not that much work but it requires a good amount of testing to make sure we don't break stuff
<jbicha> and if libsignon-glib gets an update then you'll automatically get a lot of the UOA and Qt backend stuff installed until a new version is uploaded to the PPA
<jbicha> it would also need new version of ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-gnome-desktop to make sure that the appropriate eds online account support is installed
<Dark_light> yep it's probably just best to wait till 13.10 gets to usable level
<bjsnider> why does there have to be an ubuntu online accounts -- is there a feature of gnome online accounts that's missing?
<Maple__> bjsnider, it's Unity's
<darkxst> jbicha, bug 1204290 seems to be trying to load indicator-session (which we don't ship)
<ubot5> bug 1204290 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "panel crashed with SIGSEGV in indicator_object_get_entries()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204290
<roasted> hmm
<darkxst> I suspect bug 1204289 is also related to missing indicators
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1204289 could not be found
<roasted> just fired up a fresh 13.04 install, gnome3 ppa, fully updated etc
<roasted> added exchange in GOA annnnnnd... nothing
<roasted> so both 13.04 and the latest 13.10 daily build don't work with exchange, while prior dailybuilds from as early as last week worked fine
<darkxst> roasted, does it work if you manually add exchange account in evolution?
<roasted> seems as if evolution-mapi isn't installed. perhaps that alone is it.
<roasted> darkxst: I don't have an exchange option at all.
<roasted> I have a massive, massive apt-get install script running now so I can't install that package in a singular fashion right now to see. I'll have to wait until this is done.
<roasted> hm, just tried it on my 2nd laptop here. All it does is spam me to put in my exchange PW, which I do 40 times, but it keeps going.
<jbicha> roasted: I missed that you said "exchange" yesterday
<jbicha> what version of exchange?
<roasted> ah hah!
<roasted> a winner!
<roasted> If I install evolution-mapi and try to add the exchange account through evolution itself, it continually spams me for the PW to my account. Even if I put it in 80 times it keeps asking me each time it tries to check in.
<roasted> On the flip side, if I install evolution-mapi, and then go into GOA and add my account there, everything works flawlessly.
<roasted> So having evolution-mapi seems to not be quite 'all there'. GOA seems to be doing something extra to make it work painlessly.
<roasted> I'm sure I could do a settings-dive into evolution to get it to work. I did see some things in there that might have required tweaking to get to work, but it's nice to see evolution-mapi being installed prior, then adding the exchange account in GOA = winner.
<roasted> jbicha: I am actually not positive... but I think 2010?
<roasted> it's relatively recent. I don't admin that server so I'm a bit unsure offhand.
<jbicha> ok, there's also evolution-ews which support Outlook Web Services 2007+
<roasted> It'd be nice if adding the exchange account auto-installs evolution-mapi prior to connecting the account.
<roasted> because it didn't tell me there was any problem, besides evolution just... not working.
<jbicha> I don't have an exchange server handy so I never tested that
<roasted> jbicha: if I go into my evolution account settings, it shows the account type as 'ews'
<roasted> jbicha: I do however already have evolution-ews installed.
<roasted> so evolution-ews wasn't the trick in this equation here.
<roasted> jbicha: is that a crazy idea? to tack in a dependency if the user tries to add an exchange account?
<roasted> it was just a quick thought.
<jbicha> I'm not sure whether we want to install it by default http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909336/
<jbicha> but it's not good to have an Exchange option in GOA if it doesn't work
<darkxst> could install on-demand with packagekit
<roasted> well, I don't have much access to the exchange server itself to pick it apart, but if I can help in any way to test exchange packages or any ideas you guys might have please let me know.
<jbicha> roasted: you can grab Alpha1 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/alpha-1/ if you think that it did used to work
<roasted> jbicha: sure, I'll download it and throw it into a VM.
<roasted> while this downloads I need to get some dinner and put some trim up. I'll let you know what I find.
<roasted> thanks for listening. :D
<darkxst> jbicha, do we really need the ubiquity panel? perhaps we just disable it.
<roasted> jbicha, I'm not entirely sure I understand, now that I think about it. You linked me to alpha1 daily build. I had assumed alpha 2 came out and that's what I inadvertently grabbed yesterday, so I thought I'd be comparing alpha 1 and alpha 2.
<roasted> Instead, I assume, best I have is to compare daily build from last week and daily build from this week (both alpha 1)
<roasted> which I do not have that ISO I used last week anymore...
<roasted> best I might be able to do as it stands is compare 13.04 + Gnome3 PPA for Gnome 3.8 versus 13.10 stock with today's daily build and see what works and what doesn't.
<darkxst> roasted, compare alpha 1 and alpha 2
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-25
<roasted> darkxst: right - but while alpha 1 is on this link, where is alpha 2? I don't see a sub dir for it. Is alpha 2 simply on the regular daily build page?
<jbicha_> roasted: it won't be there until tomorrow! :)
<roasted> ah, so right now, I don't have anything to compare to besides alpha 1 13.10 and 13.04 with gnome 3 ppa, eh?
<jbicha_> we have alpha2 candidates
<roasted> I'm still in testing mode, but I have alpha 1 in a VM and I cannot get exchange to work regardless of what I do
<roasted> with or without ews, with or without mapi, even if both are installed, nothing works.
<roasted> Now I'm confused, because in my 13.04 VM I can't get exchange services working either.
<roasted> gah.
<roasted> with or without ews or mapi installed (or even both)
<jbicha> darkxst: ok i386 works; Install Alongside half-works, see bug 1204765
<ubot5> bug 1204765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity standalone stops working in Install Alongside screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204765
<jbicha> darkxst: hey for bug 1194895, did you try pressing Enter after it seems to hang?
<ubot5> bug 1194895 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live CD fails to reboot after installation" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194895
<jbicha> you're supposed to see a message that says remove the installation disk and press enter
<theenduser> o/
<theenduser> I saw online accounts is still present in 13.10?
<theenduser> or is that the gnome one? ubuntu's is sth different?
<darkxst> theenduser, yes we only ship the gnome online accounts now
<darkxst> however if you upgraded from 13.04 you would need to manually remove ubuntu one
<theenduser> oh no, it's a fresh install
<theenduser> I noticed the wallpaper picker is unusually slow. Is it a know bug?
<theenduser> *known
<darkxst> theenduser, I assume so, it does it in 3.6, 3.8 and 3.9 ....
<theenduser> I think it's debian/Ubuntu-specific though, haven't noticed it in rpm-based distro's.
<darkxst> maybe its in whatever library they use to generate the thumbnails
<theenduser> yeah, I'm clueless...
<Nick___> can anyone help me with ubuntu install?
<Nick___> Anyone here?
<roasted> hello
<roasted> so here I am on 13.04 and unable to get exchange working, regardless of whether I have ews or mapi installed. /
<roasted> :/
<jbicha> roasted_: you're going to need to file a bug for that
<roasted_> jbicha: I finally got it working.
<roasted_> jbicha: I just removed, purged, and autoremoved mapi and ews. installed ews, rebooted, and re-added change and it worked.
<roasted_> jbicha: I definitely think it would be helpful for end users if, by adding the excahnge option in the accounts field in GOA, it prompts the user to install needed software (ews) to complete that task instead of having to find out the hard way
<jbicha> roasted: yes please file a bug :)
<roasted> jbicha: ah okay. I thought you were referencing a bug for the ews/mapi issue I ran into.
<roasted> will do :D
<jbicha> we need to know the minimal amount of additional packages you need to install for it to work and what version of Exchange you're using
<roasted> file against evolution?
<jbicha> against gnome-online-accounts would be great
<roasted> filing now
<jbicha> the binary package 'gnome-online-accounts' is in universe but 'evolution' is in main which makes it more difficult to add additional dependencies
<jbicha> I'd love to have someone else with a different exchange server confirm the bug and the fix
<roasted> jbicha: I might have someone in mind...
<roasted> jbicha: he's a big unity user but I might be able to talk him into firing up an ubuntu gnome VM on his work system to see.
<roasted> jbicha: he complained before about exchange because they don't have imap open, so he MUST have exchange support with whatever mail app he uses.
<jbicha> does he use the same exchange server you do?
<roasted> no
<roasted> he's about 800 miles away from me
<roasted> totally different environment
<roasted> he works for a grocery store chain, I work for a school district. Both in the IT department.
<jbicha> cool
<roasted> jbicha: I just spun up a fresh 13.04 VM. I added the Gnome3 PPA and synaptic. Nothing else. I added my Exchange account to GOA, opened Evolution, and nothing happened. I installed evolution-ews, rebooted, and when it came back up Evolution brought over all of my email, contacts, calendar, etc. Evolution-ews is the missing piece for Exchange 2010.
<roasted> jbicha: I gave my buddy instructions, who will try and duplicate these findings on his own Exchange 2010 server. I also submitted a bug report just now.
<roasted> jbicha: the only question I have is, does the Gnome3 PPA matter in this equation? Or would Gnome 3.6 + Evolution + evolution-ews package = working Exchange integration like what I have now? I should have tried it before I upgraded to the Gnome3 PPA to bring down Gnome 3.8
<roasted> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1205116
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205116 in Ubuntu GNOME "Missing packages needed for Exchange 2010 Support with GOA" [Undecided,New]
<jbicha> I can't really answer your questions as I don't have an exchange server
<roasted> I was just curious if you knew offhand if the gnome3 ppa did anything to evolution that might have bumped it to a newer version that supports exchange.
<roasted> However, I am reading sources online citing that that might not be the case.
<roasted> Some reports from as early as 2009 (like colleges with documentation for students to connect to their exchange email) is if you run linux, use evolution and install ews or mapi etc
<roasted> For what it's worth, I spun up a brand new 13.04 VM, no Gnome3 PPA, and did the same thing
<roasted> evolution-ews is the winning ticket
<roasted> add account to exchange through GOA, open evolution, nothing. Install evolution-ews, reboot, bam everything works.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-26
<Vioscar> Hola a todos, una pregunta, o mejor creo que es un bug, cuando instalo phpmyadmin, apache deja de funcionar... a alguien mas le ha pasado?
<jbicha> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Vioscar> Hi all, a question, or better I think is a bug, when I install phpmyadmin, apache stops working ... someone else has happened?
<jbicha> that's probably better asked in a more generic channel like #ubuntu; this channel is for gnome discussion
<Vioscar> Only happens with this version of ubuntu.. is weird...
<Vioscar> Im used in lamp setup in ubuntu from 6.06... but this version (gnome remix) is problem...
<Vioscar> just want to know if this happened to someone from here
<Vioscar> My procedure is a fresh install of Ubuntu gnome remix
<Vioscar> upgrade the sistem, install lamp server with tasksel... here apache works fine
<Vioscar> but when install phpmyadmin, apache not works... restart, start, are always fails
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Saucy Salamander (13.10) Alpha-2 is out now http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/saucy/alpha-2/! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Saucy Salamander (13.10) Alpha-2 is out now! Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/community/
<draky> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-27
<jbicha> darkxst: ping
<darkxst> pong
<jbicha> I'm curious how much you know about bug 1187981 and if there's some way you can think of that we can work around it
<ubot5> bug 1187981 in gnome-control-center "symbol conflicts in libtimezonemap1" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1187981
<jbicha> I think it's the biggest blocker bug to getting g-c-c 3.8 in to Saucy (besides the whole running out of time issue)
<darkxst> jbicha, the easiest option would be to just rename the symbols in libtimezonemap so they don't conflict with g-c-c
<jbicha> I had trouble looking up the symbols in g-c-c that matched the same names in libtimezonemap
<darkxst> things like cc_timezone_location_new
<jbicha> alternatively we could patch g-c-c's panel to use different function names right?
<darkxst> well all the symbols have a cc_ prefix
<darkxst> which makes sense for g-c-c, but not a standalone library
<jbicha> I think I was grepping the wrong repository before because I didn't see matching functions
<jbicha> is it possible for you get me a list of the date-time symbols g-c-c uses or show me how to make that list?
<jbicha> I think GNOME will eventually fix https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=702194 but it's not clear whether it will happen for 3.10 or sometime later
<ubot5> Gnome bug 702194 in Date and Time "make timezonemap a system library" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> its basically all the public symbols in cc-timezone-map.h
<jbicha> gtk+3.0 finally migrated
<darkxst> yes I noticed!
<jbicha> it was a big headache but this was all that was needed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145852087/notify-osd_0.9.35daily13.06.12-0ubuntu1_0.9.35%2B13.10.20130725-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<darkxst> oh i see, totally unrelated to gtk then
<jbicha> yeah, new uploads now trigger autopkgtests for their rdepends, see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<jbicha> like the gcc-4.8 upload
<jbicha> notify-osd had actually been broken for a week already https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-notify-osd/
<jbicha> I'm thinking about bribing people to do gtk uploads for me next time :)
<jbicha> like for instance I was glad Laney did the evolution 3.8 update and not me so I won't get blamed for any issues with it :)
<darkxst> seems like a plan!
<darkxst> jbicha, what do you think of the new wallpaper?
<jbicha> I'm still on 3.8 so I haven't really used it yet
<jbicha> I'm not sure whether it will be confusing to ship gnome-backgrounds 3.10 for Saucy when we will be 95% 3.8 but I am a bit tired of Stripes
<jbicha> I'm ok now with us shipping a different wallpaper as default
<jbicha> my wife likes the Ubuntu animals such as https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Cacomixtle_Ubunte%C3%B1o_by_Carlos_and_Paula_Morales.jpg
<roasted> aw, Saucy isn't getting 3.10?
<jbicha> roasted: GTK 3.10 will be rather disruptive like usual
<roasted> dang, GTK isn't doing us any favors
<roasted> they really need to stop doing that.
<roasted> I don't recall seeing complaints from the KDE crowd with 4.9 vs 4.10, etc. :(
<jbicha> darkxst: I know I should try it for myself but how well do the fancy new titlebars work with Unity/Ambiance?
<jbicha> I expect the answer is badly https://bugzilla.gnome.org/702971
<ubot5> Gnome bug 702971 in general "GtkHeaderBar - pick up window controls from the system settings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<roasted> you wouldn't think a version bump within 3.x would be that bad
<jbicha> seb128 really doesn't like all of these https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/log/?qt=grep&q=deprecate
<roasted> :(
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=fbbcb is disruptive but I expect Debian & Ubuntu will override that since it's easy to do and disabling it does more harm than good
<jbicha> roasted: the new HeaderBar looks something like these screenshots: http://worldofgnome.org/gnome-weather-3-9-3/
<roasted> I was just reading an article about why there is such a severe lack in gtk3 themes
<roasted> which seems largely due to gtk devs breaking compatibility with each release
<roasted> sounds pretty... awesome :/
<jbicha> unfortunately the X is in the top right and GNOME doesn't care to make the window buttons customizable and of course they want to convert as many of their apps as possible to it
<roasted> I hope gnome gets their act together with that.
<jbicha> I like my X in the top left
<roasted> You can only irritate users for so long
<jbicha> the Ubuntu devs obviously can't use inconsistent stuff like that
<roasted> hence their Qt move?
<jbicha> yeah but I think they'd prefer using well-tested and fully featured stuff like Nautilus on the desktop
<bjsnider> what advantage does the x on the left get you?
<jbicha> if you read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings mpt clearly envisions using gnome-control-center (or a fork of it) on the desktop and not just ubuntu-system-settings
<jbicha> bjsnider: for one I use Unity part of the time
<jbicha> but it also makes it faster to close windows from the Activities Overview
<jbicha> for opening or closing (fullscreen) windows I can just throw my pointer to the top left corner
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout 'close:'
<bjsnider> well,  you know what the gnome devs say, engage them in a spirited discussion (heated flame war) over the issue and convince them they're wrong
<darkxst> jbicha, arent those  wayland only though?
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't think so but like I said I didn't try it yet, maybe tomorrow I'll try it out
<darkxst> jbicha, right, they look a little odd w/ Ambiance but otherwise do work https://www.dropbox.com/s/9f6aezag334w7pd/Saucy%20-%203.9%20%40%202013-07-27%2014%3A27%3A04.png
<darkxst> overview search box is busted in ambiance, btw
<jbicha> but seb128 will see that as more than a "little odd", especially for core Ubuntu apps
<jbicha> it solves a problem that was also solved by Unity's appmenu
<darkxst> well apps don't automatically get it, I think
<jbicha> apparently, gnome-control-center got it https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/log/?qt=grep&q=header
<jbicha> it looks like nautilus doesn't yet but I expect they'll add it to a lot of apps
<darkxst> gnome-control-center still has the old titlebar
<darkxst> i.e. there are no window controls in the headerbar (yet)
<jbicha> oh ok
<jbicha> I like that listbox and libgd are now part of GTK 3.9
<darkxst> yeh, but its going to be a pain building 3.8 apps against 3.9/10
<jbicha> :(
<darkxst> oh unity appmenu is broken also
<jbicha> bug 1191345 ?
<ubot5> bug 1191345 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "all menu items are disabled with GTK 3.9.2" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1191345
<darkxst> yeh thats the one
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, think its ok to loose the gdm fallback greeter (in saucy)
<hombibi> Hi All, just broke my ubuntu-gnome installation with an standard "dist-upgrade", It removed "gnome-shell" and "ubuntu-gnome-desktop". Trying to get it reinstalled gives me the error "gnome-shell : Depends: libgdm (>= 3.5.90) but it is not installable). Anyone encountered this issue already? I can't find any reference with google.
<darkxst> hombibi, raring or saucy?
<hombibi> raring, gnome 3.8
<darkxst> right I probably broke it ... oops!
<darkxst> hombibi, uploaded a fix, give it 10mins or so to build
<hombibi> So quickly! Great. I'll check in 15 and revert with my experience. Thanks very much!
<ricotz> darkxst, please testbuild things like gdm -- dont forget to add back consolekit support
<hombibi> darkxst, my error message trying to reinstall "gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop" remains the same: "gnome-shell : Depends: libgdm (>= 3.5.90) but it is not installable)".
<hombibi> darkxst: "sudo apt-get install libgdm" returns "E: Package 'libgdm' has not installation candidate."
<darkxst> hombibi, sorry build failed, I will check once I have had dinner
<hombibi> :-) Enjoy dinner, Thanks.
<darkxst> ricotz, yep pre-dinner brain-fade. Should be fixed now ...
<Ponch0> Hey guys another "partial-upgrade" that removed my desktop and is now unusable
<Ponch0> removed 4 packages, upgraded 3
<Ponch0> whats up with that
<darkxst> Ponch0, you shoud always check before doing a partial-upgrade
<darkxst> if it looks like its removing important packages just wait
<darkxst> Ponch0, that said should be fixed now, just reinstall gdm/gnome-shell
<darkxst> hombibi, ^try again now
<Ponch0> got it, i should know.  I'm a slow learner
<darkxst> Ponch0, I would generally suggest avoiding the partial upgrade button ;)
<Ponch0> I get it when clicking software update.
<darkxst> Ponch0, but there are two buttons right?
<Ponch0> I have 3 options, cancel, partial-upgrade or continue
<darkxst> continue is 100% safe
<Ponch0> Got it now thank you.
<darkxst> and I guess cancel is also pretty safe
<darkxst> but partial-upgrade will sometime try to remove important packages
<Ponch0> hahah right.
<darkxst> when dependencies don't work out
<Ponch0> Ok I should probably write this down for the future, how do I fix my issue now?
<darkxst> Ponch0, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gdm
<Ponch0> thank you.
<darkxst> Ponch0, apt-get update, first of course
<ricotz> darkxst, i see ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, its been a long Sat. Should have just gone riding.....
<hombibi> darkxst: installation now worked, rebooting, long wait at "init: failsafe main process killer by term signal" , then a blue screen with nothing for several minutes already.
<darkxst> hombibi, logs?
<darkxst> /var/log/gdm/:0*
<hombibi> One sec, had to ssh in, can't get a terminal at all.
<hombibi> darkxst: what do you need, all of it? or only the last greeter, slave and default log.
<darkxst> start with the greeter (assuming there are no errors in the X log
<hombibi> cat :0-greeter.log gnome-session[1860]: WARNING: Failed isActive call to ConsoleKit: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.24" (uid=114 pid=1860 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-session --autostart /usr/share/gdm/") interface="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager" member="IsActive" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.21" (uid=0 pid=1728 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ") g
<hombibi> darkxst: once more, the former was not complete
<hombibi> darkxst: cat :0-greeter.log gnome-session[1860]: WARNING: Failed isActive call to ConsoleKit: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.24" (uid=114 pid=1860 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-session --autostart /usr/share/gdm/") interface="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager" member="IsActive" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.21" (uid=0 pid=1728 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-da
<hombibi> darkxst: limit on text length, you want me to post in parts?
<hombibi> darkxst: or just the error messages.
<darkxst> hombibi, paste.ubuntu.com
<darkxst> ^i.e. put the whole log there
<hombibi> darkxst: done.
<darkxst> hombibi, link?
<hombibi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918193/
<darkxst> and that is off a clean reboot?
<darkxst> hombibi, :0.log?
<hombibi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918209/
<darkxst> (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
<hombibi> darkxst, the computer won't power down on sudo shutdown -r now, need to hold the powerbutton to power it of.
<darkxst> that sounds like a kernel issue
<hombibi> darkxst: thus not a clean boot.
<darkxst> so force a clean boot, this doesnt seem related to gdm/shell updates
<hombibi> darkxst: agreed, how do I force a clean boot: sync;  sudo shutdown -P now ?
<darkxst> sync; hard reset should be fine
<darkxst> a.k.a reset button
<hombibi> darkxst: gui is back.
<darkxst> hombibi, good! because I am going now ;)
<hombibi> Thank you very much for your help.
<darkxst> np
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-28
<cool_> gnome
<roasted> lol?
<ockhamwasright> Hello
<roasted> hello
<roasted> Is there a way to remove the black box that comes up when you change workspaces with CTRL ALT up/down? I find it hangs around on the screen a hair longer than I'd truly prefer.
<ockhamwasright> Do you know how to change the default startup background?
<roasted> ockhamwasright: I am unaware offhand, besides of course changing the wallpaper itself, which doesn't sound like what you want.
<ockhamwasright> No. I've changed the background to a very pleasant selection, but on startup and shutdown, I am still plagued with the hideous default wallpaper.
<roasted> aw, I dig the blue stripes :P
<ockhamwasright> Its like an explosion at a tacky factory ...
<roasted> better than the purple and blue swirly thing you see on KDE (not trying to pick on KDE, but it was a pleasant change when I came to Gnome)
<ockhamwasright> No, I totally LOVE gnome - vastly improvement on any other Ubuntu I've used
<ockhamwasright> I may have a look at startup scripts. Thanks ... :)
<bjsnider> startup background is provided by plymouth
<Primit1v3> is there a problem with the d/l sites for ubuntu gnome???
<Primit1v3> all these mofos in here and no one is chatting???
<jbicha> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<darkxst> jbicha, do we want to keep the fallback greeter in gdm?
<jbicha> my opinion is no
<jbicha> - it's been removed in 3.9
<darkxst> jbicha, is actually removed in 3.8.3
<jbicha> - if someone's hardware/drivers cause gdm to be painfully slow, then both the GNOME or GNOME Classic sessions offered in Saucy will be painfully slow too
<jbicha> (it was restored in 3.8.3.1 because that was an accident)
<jbicha> I instead recommend lightdm-gtk-greeter for those computers
<darkxst> oh I see
<roasted> why are you guys so awesome
<darkxst> jbicha, right, currently its kind of hard to even use the fallback greeter...
<darkxst> jbicha, lets go straight to gjs 1.37.4
<darkxst> I will prepare updates in a bit
<roasted> :)
<jbicha> darkxst: do you know whether cinnamon will work with that?
<darkxst> jbicha, just needs one small patch
<darkxst> gjs 1.37.4 is largely just bug fixes and JS17 cleanup/optimisations
<darkxst> there is one small api change as part of the improved logging (see packages on gnome3 ppa)
<roasted> do you guys use the Gnome VMs to aide in testing?
<darkxst> roasted, I run jhbuild for upstream testing
<roasted> darkxst: is that different than ostree?
<roasted> darkxst: I spoke to a Gnome dev who said they have (or will have) a Gnome VM that is bleeding edge which contains everything uploaded by git.
<darkxst> yes
<roasted> darkxst: said Gnome devs of different distros and devs of extensions can use it to test ahead of time
<roasted> instead of waiting for 3.10 to get released and THEN begin testing, etc
<darkxst> they do release VM's from time to time
<darkxst> and probably those images use ostree
<roasted> I see. I was just curious.
<darkxst> jbicha, cinnamon is actually broken even with gjs 1.36
<jbicha> ok
<jbicha> which shows that no Ubuntu developer cares about whether it works
<darkxst> and that no actually uses it, since I can't find any bug
<jbicha> maybe by beta 1 or 2
<darkxst> maybe bug 1180638, but it had no apport info or logs
<ubot5> bug 1180638 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "blank desktop at login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180638
<darkxst> basically needs to be ported to Gio.dbus
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-21
<ceed^> The latest Evolution update in staging is really buggy. Is it a way I can downgrade to the previous version which worked quite well?
<darkxst> ceed^, if you are on 14.04, just downgrade evolution packages then use pinning to make sure apt ignores the ppa version
<ceed^> darkxst, thanks I will try that
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-22
<bala> Hi have an issue with Gnome keeping on forgetting my screen resolution
<LinDol> hi all
<ceed^> What happened to Evolution with between the 3.12.2 and 3.12.4 update in staging? 3.12.4 is severely broken in several areas.
<lemonie> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an issue with GDM/Nvidia drivers?
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-23
<syntroPi> where can i set the font size/display scale for gdm? it displays HUGE fonts on my trusty x64 with Gnome 3.10
<Guest57195> anybody here awake who can help me out with automounting NFS-shares?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I have a question about incoming phone messages in Evolution mail: do you know if the "audio player" image is actually supposed to start reading a message, with the audio application you chose for mime type?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-24
<michielc> Hi there! I have an issue after installing Ubuntu Gnome.
<michielc> After a few years of Ubuntu 12.04, yesterday I installed ubuntu gnome 14
<michielc> When instering the live usb, my screen started to flicker badly, but after some minutes, I got the installation screen, and installed ubuntu gnome
<michielc> *instering
<michielc> *inserting...
<michielc> Now, after the install, in like 50% of the cases, my computer boots normally. In the other 50% of the cases, the flickering is there again (which is resolved after some minutes).
<michielc> Is this a known issue, and is there any way to solve this? (I suppose this is something about my graphics card?)
<michielc> (I have a rather cheap Acer Aspire V3-551-... laptop)
<michielc> To be clear: the flickering takes place while booting (after choosing ubuntu in grub and before i get the login screen
<Kungr> does anyone know how to enable recursive search ubuntu-gnome?
<Kungr> i run tha command gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences enable-recursive-search true
<pr0metheu5> hey guys. I'm having trouble installing gnome-shell and have pastebins of the terminal output.
<pr0metheu5> I'm hoping someone can take a look please?
<pr0metheu5> http://pastebin.com/XEASXiVZ
<pr0metheu5> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04
<darkxst> michielc, I havent heard of that, though it does sound like a driver issue, what gpu do you have/
<darkxst> ?
<michielc> Sorry for my late response
<michielc> I don't know exactly (and don't have my laptop with me), but i know it's AMD Radeon HD gpu
<michielc> Because it's a cheap model I don't have a specific dedicated graphics card, just the AMD Radeon HD 7520G
<darkxst> michielc, are you using the open source radeon driver or proprietary catalyst?
<darkxst> probably worth trying the other from what you are using
<michielc> The problem was there from the beginning (the moment I plugged in the live USB), so I guess I currently use the default drivers
<michielc> I solved some graphical problems in the past by installing these catalyst drivers, so I should indeed give those a try
<michielc> or are these catalyst drivers the default drivers?
<darkxst> michielc, no, you have to install catalyst
<michielc> alright, I'll give it a shot (I'm not sure if I can try it tonight), and I'll be back to let you know if the problems persist
<michielc> Thanks for your advice :)
<ceed^> I'm trying to ppa-purge the staging PPA since Evolution is currently quite broken. However, ppa-purge says it needs to remove evolution, gdm. gnome-shell and mutter which would break my system. Any ideas how I can do this, or do I have to reinstall?
<hazeldev> hey guys I have a fresh, updated install of gnome 14.04 running on an acer thin client with a touchscreen.  Does gnome use caribou or onboard as its onscreen keyboard in ubuntu?  Enabling it in the accessibility menu doesn't work and I'm trying to find out where to start.
<DASPRiD> so, i'm working on a wallpaper for the 14.10 contest… :D
<DASPRiD> anyone in here who has some insight on the wallpaper contest?
<DASPRiD> regarding the rules
<Noskcaj> DASPRiD, what's your question about them?
<DASPRiD> i've read that no branding assets like "ubuntu gnome" are allowed
<DASPRiD> because of derivative distributions
<DASPRiD> so basically one must not identify the wallpaper with ubuntu at call, corect?
<Noskcaj> yep
<DASPRiD> too bad, i had such a wonderful idea :(
<DASPRiD> http://stuff.dasprids.de/screenshots/2014/07/24/222446.png
<Noskcaj> I suggest you put that on gnome-look
<DASPRiD> without the ubuntu logo, the gag doesn't really work (utopic unicorn)
<Noskcaj> I think MLP isn't allowed on the default iso either
<DASPRiD> it's at least not easy, copyright wise… at least gray zone
<DASPRiD> ah well, I'll just put it on my dA account
<DASPRiD> after i added some shading :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-25
<michielc> I came here yesterday with a flickering screen issue
<michielc> I was told here that I should install the catalyst drivers
<michielc> So now I'm here to say thanks: it seems like it worked ;-)
<michielc> The problem appeared while booting (screen started flickering crazy) in 75% of the cases
<michielc> now booted 4 times alreade, no flickering at all...
<jethar_> Does 14.04.1 include gnome 3.12 by any chance.
<jethar> ..
<hdrv> jethar: no afaik
<hdrv> because 3.12 was released after the ubuntu feature freeze
<jethar> thanks hdrv
<hdrv> if you want to know more there is a post about it at http://ubuntugnome.org/gnome-3-12/ :)
<hdrv> should have a link to a ppa if i recall correctly
<lindol>  ;)
<jethar> ...
<hdrv> jethar: ?
<ccarella> hey guys, I'm kinda new to ubuntu (and obvs ubuntu-gnome), will my system prompt me automatically to update to 14.04.1?
<hdrv> ccarella: i beleive so
<ccarella> hdrv: thx
<DASPRiD> ccarella, it'll be just a normal update like any else for you
<ccarella> great, figured that was the case
<lindol> have a good night!
<trevor_> I've got a quick noob question. How do I set a program (specficially Guake) to run at startup everytime I log in?
<jethar> will Gnome 3.12 be included in 14.04 version in future, or it can only come in 14.10 version and later only?
<darkxst> jethar, it will only come in 14.10
<darkxst> trevor_, put a desktop file in ~/.config/autostart (or you can use alacarte to do it via GUI)
<jethar> thanks darkxst for the info. So I will need to include staging PPA if I want to give gnome 3.12 a try.
<`Gumby> hello all.  Does anyone here know of a way to change the primary display in ubuntu-gnome?  I have a 3 monitor setup using two different cards and for the life of me I can not get the primary display to be on the second card
<`Gumby> I'm able to get it on either of the first cards displays, but not the second
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-26
<abaddon> anyone else have a problem with the touch pad still functioning as you type even after you changed that setting?  it's driving me insane
<abaddon> anyway, if any devs see this, please try to fix that bug, driving me nuts,  I try to type and then all of a sudden, things are popping up that I didint click on (the tap touchpad to click option is off) I have to stop typing and reclick where I want to type again.  It's horrible, I don
<abaddon> t kknow what to do to fix it myself either.  Thanks other than this it's a great distro
<trevor_> darkxst, thanks for the help, but I'm confused about the desktop file part. What should the file contain if I want to open Guake on startup?
<darkxst> trevor_, http://pastebin.com/EbqTwtww
<trevor_> Ok, got it now and it works perfectly. Thanks a ton darkxst, you're very helpful.
<stonelinks> hello! anyone around? i have a quick question
<darkxst> stonelinks,
<darkxst> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stonelinks> Oh thanks
<stonelinks> So network-manager is gone in 14.04 looks like
<stonelinks> How do I turn off networking?
<stonelinks> Not the networking service
<stonelinks> But the 14.04 equivalent of "sudo service network-manager stop"
<darkxst> network-manager is not gone, what are you talking about
<stonelinks> It isn't in /etc/init.d
<darkxst> and afaik, network-manager was never an upstart job, so what you are suggesting would not work
<stonelinks> and doesn't show up when I tab complete on "sudo service"
<stonelinks> Ah that's right the service command is for upstart
<darkxst> stonelinks, that is because network manager runs in the use session
<darkxst> ^user
<darkxst> (as it has always done)
<stonelinks> Okay thanks for the info
<stonelinks> I wonder how I'm getting confused then
<darkxst> if you want to overide nm, you just define interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<stonelinks> So I'm used to regulat ubuntu 12.04, and I just switched to ubuntu gnome 14.04
<stonelinks> So what I'm actually trying to do is screw around with my wifi adapter
<darkxst> stonelinks, what I am saying applies equally to stock ubuntu
<darkxst> there was never a network-manager server
<darkxst> service
<stonelinks> I remember being able to stop it somehow
<stonelinks> So it might have been /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<stonelinks> Instead of the upstart service command
<stonelinks> But like right now I'm trying to run " iwconfig wlan0 channel 4"
<stonelinks> And it says my card is busy and can't do the command
<stonelinks> Even with root
<stonelinks> And back on regular ubuntu 12.04 I would just stop network-manager and things would be fine
<stonelinks> So I'm wondering how I'd do that in ubuntu gnome 14.04 now
<stonelinks> Thanks for the help btw, sorry I'm not too well versed on ubuntu internals
<stonelinks> Err... services and whatnot
<darkxst> stonelinks, try #ubuntu, we don't touch the network stack
<darkxst> so really in that area ubuntu = ubuntu GNOME
<stonelinks> Okay thanks, much obliged
<stonelinks> And BTW I'm liking this waaaay more than stock ubuntu
<stonelinks> And I'm not even a unity hater
<stonelinks> So thanks you guys
<lindol> have a good night!
<lindol> :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should libgee on http://phillw.net/ubuntu-gnome/utopic312.html be linked to libgee-0.8?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-27
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-20
<notnola> Hello guys! For someone that isn't that fluent in the Linux of things... But has been using Ubuntu-Gnome and Manjaro on their laptop for a few months as daily drivers - I am courious as to what exactly makes each distro unique? Mainly - why can't Ubuntu packages be installed into Arch, and as well in reverse?
<krbtgt> different package managers
<krbtgt> manjaro uses pacman, ubuntu uses apt+dpkg
<krbtgt> most of the time this doesn't even matter much. for the most part, distro hopping is mostly changing default wallpaper.
<notnola> Haha, sorry I had to AFK for a minute, but thanks for answer krbtgt.
<notnola> The reason I had asked is because I have been struggling to compile webcamstudio in Arch - while it was as easy as 1.2.3 in Ubuntu. I know it is because of different versions of the dependencies, and what not - But I would have just assumed there is something that would mediate this presumingly simple flaw.
<notnola> Hello guys! I think I screwed something up. would somehow having installed both gnome2 in ubuntu-gnome be causing gnome to constantly lock up?
<darkxst> notnola, there is not any gnome2 left
<darkxst> that was forked to MATE, and won't conflict with gnome3
<darkxst> (some apps still use gtk2, but thats not a problem)
<notnola> Well - why would I have .gnome2 in my home dir?
<notnola> Ahhh, okay.
<darkxst> notnola, because firefox, libreoffice are gtk2
<darkxst> and probably others
<notnola> does apt have a command to let me see what other packages are using the gtk2 packages?
<darkxst> apt-cache rdepends libgtk2
<darkxst> but that won't break your system
<notnola> Hum - Well, I am always getting weird forced closes - this sounds bad but i don't remember many of the applications that get closed - but I do remember "alacarte" getting closed quite often and just not working.
<darkxst> doesnt seem related to gtk2
<darkxst> alacarte should be gtk3?
<notnola> Sorry about that - Gnome locked up all together.
<notnola> I think I am just going to reinstall and start fresh. Is there a program that will take snapshots of the system; that I can restore from when things like this arise again?
<darkxst> notnola, dejadup
<darkxst> I think, I do all my experimenting in VMware which has its own snapshot system
<notnola> How does that work? it takes a snapshot of your current machine witch you can run side by side with your test environment?
<notnola> I have never used it, it always seemed to complicated compared to VirtualBox
<darkxst> notnola, vmware kills virtualbox in every possbile way (apart from price) but the vmware player is free and can do most)
<darkxst> click a button, it saves a snapshot, experiment/break and then you can revert to that snapshot
<notnola> I assume VMware Workstation is what you are referring to. It has a free trial that I am going to explorer.
<notnola> I remember hearing about a VM software that would allow you to run a dualboot side by side. For instance, I have Windows installed on another partition; would VMware Workstation allow me to run the Windows partition in a VM within linux?
<darkxst> notnola, vmware player is free for personal use (although yes I do use worksatation)
<darkxst> not sure vmware can boot a windows partition directly, never tried that
<darkxst> it must be 10 years since I had one of those on any of my pc's
<notnola> To be honest - I am not sure why I have not fully converted other than the lack of support for Grand Theft Auto 5 and Battle Field 4.
<notnola> Although, I am going to be taking a few classes in school that is going to require me to have Visual Studio's installed, so if I could just run my already configured and installed Windows partition from within Linux... Brilliant!
<notnola> Thanks for the recommendations. If I could lend your services for one more question - I am curious as to how I would go about diagnosing my issues as they seem to be intermittent, so I don't make the same mistake twice. I am trying to get a better understanding of this.
<darkxst> notnola, Visual Studio will work in a VM fine, probably not the games though
<darkxst> vmware 3D is way better than vbox, but still only about 60% of native
<notnola> Yeah, I know performance won't be up to par, I wouldn't even consider it. My point was it would be cool to not have to even leave Linux, or install Windows in a VM - if I could just run the Windows I have already have installed in a VM. I'm reading about options now actually.
<krbtgt> vmware can boot windows partitions directly
<krbtgt> but it's a good way to get a BSoD in the guest or at worst really confuse it
<Shah> Hello
<LinDol> hi all :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-21
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<stiv2k> i finally built gnome-control-center!
<darkxst> stiv2k, yay!
<darkxst> stiv2k, now you need to patch gnome-desktop and rebuild that, with these patches
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/jVa6QUhC
<darkxst> (just use git am to apply, then jhbuild buildone -n gnome-desktop
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hi, can you review bug 1475949?
<ubot5> bug 1475949 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Port to relocated peripheral settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475949
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I had a quick look at that yesterday. I don't know quite enough about the detail of the change. It might be a good idea to also ping seb128 / Laney
<stiv2k> darkxst: ok
<darkxst> I pinged them last night, they deferred it to you!
<stiv2k> darkxst: hm
<stiv2k> i dont think the patch worked
<stiv2k> http://pastebin.com/bBcGUJ1U
<stiv2k> oh
<darkxst> stiv2k, it was from 3-16 branch, so might need minor rebasing
<stiv2k> well
<stiv2k> am i in the right directory?
<darkxst> <jhbuilddir>/source/gnome-desktop
<darkxst> ?
<stiv2k> ~/jhbuild/checkout/gnome-control-center
<darkxst> stiv2k, gnome-desktop for those patches
<stiv2k> cool
<stiv2k> i think it applied
<darkxst>  then jhbuild buildone -n gnome-desktop
<stiv2k> success
<darkxst> these are the patches for gnome-control-center http://pastebin.com/UEwehue4
<darkxst> the first of those is the ubuntu language patch from the current packages, the rest are the packagekit support
<stiv2k> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-22
<stiv2k> i need to apply those too?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> stiv2k, the packagekit stuff works, i.e. if you click a uninstalled language in the more dialog, it will get installed, but I didn't properly integrate it
<stiv2k> 32
<stiv2k> ah
<darkxst> for example the new language won't get set, since update_language trys to set the language before the installation is complete (cc_common_language_maybe_install is asynchronous)
<darkxst> it will also silently fail if there is a lock held on dpkg, ie is synaptic or apt-get or similar are currently running
<darkxst> it would also be nice if the install dialog was modal, although I have a feeling aptdaemon does not currntly support that
<stiv2k> darkxst: it says
<stiv2k> 	
<stiv2k>     previous rebase directory /home/test/jhbuild/checkout/gnome-control-center/.git/rebase-apply still exists but mbox given.
<darkxst> stiv2k, git will be stuck from when you tried to apply the wrong patches!
<stiv2k> oops :(
<darkxst> try git am --abort
<stiv2k> alright its applied
<ricotz> darkxst, jfyi gnome3-staging/wily should be in a usable state again
<darkxst> ricotz, did it break? didnt notice that
<ricotz> kind of caused by http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome?view=revision&revision=42505
<darkxst> thats an old patch
<ricotz> I know, but this breaks badly e.g. if gtk 3.17 is uploaded before a-i-t 3.17
<darkxst> agreed, me now wonders if I had wily ppa enabled ( certain I did though)
<ricotz> it happened within the last 2 hours
<darkxst> ricotz, ah ok
 * ricotz finally pushed some updates
<ricotz> I hope pango is fine since I stripped a bunch of stuff related to modules
<darkxst> it would be nice if build-deps could take those verson deps also, but alas that not possible last time I checked
<darkxst> I'm not particularly familar with pango
<ricotz> I see, why not, some cdbs deficiency?
<darkxst> ricotz, I more meant form the code side, pretty sure I have never even looked at pango code
<ricotz> darkxst, this was the answer to your former answer
<ricotz> anyhow, ppa should be fine again
<darkxst> ricotz, former being deps like (>= ${gnome:Version}) dont work for build-deps?
<darkxst> but that just doesnt work, don't know why
<darkxst> anyways I'm out for the night, if I land job on foundations team, thats probably something I could look into though
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-23
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Greetings from Ubuntu MATE :-)
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Are you guys planning to participate in Alpha 2?
<mgedmin> extensions.gnome.org/local make epiphany's WebKitPlugin process segfault after 1st interaction
<mgedmin> my webkit seems to be from gnome3-staging ppa (vivid)
<mgedmin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1477503
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1477503 not found
<mgedmin> (gotta love private bugs)
<mgedmin> (nm, apport-retrace will come, fail to get a useful stacktrace, and mark it no longer private)
<darkxst> hey flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, o/
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, yes I believe we will be, still block on a few core bits, but most of GNOME 3.16 is in now
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Did you see Laney's email to the release ML looking for flavours to help with checklist items?
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, Ubuntu MATE want to participate in Alpha 2.
<darkxst> mgedmin, gnome3-staging has the new webkitgtk
<flexiondotorg> darkxst, I'm up for helping with checklist item and release announcement, but would like some help.
<flexiondotorg> Anyone from Ubuntu GNOME up for helping with that?
<flexiondotorg> Xubuntu are not doing Alpha 2.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, I can't do it timezones are an issue here, and I am flat out atm anyway, Ali is probably too busy also, Lance would be a good candidate, but he has a phobia of IRC
<flexiondotorg> Ah.
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<flexiondotorg> I am considering taking 2 days off work.
<flexiondotorg> Because at this rate Alpha 2 will not happen.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for getting back to me, I'll see if Kubuntu or Lubuntu are interested in help.
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, mind you just read Ali's email (only just got home)
<darkxst> IMHO, we should not go for A2 without this first:
<darkxst> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2015-July/003265.html
<darkxst> and to be honest I am not too concerned if it happens or not, we normally only do the early ones, to try and keep the QA team active
<darkxst> but to be honest, I don't really think its 2 days of work, many of the items on the checklist involve pressing buttons that only core-dev's can do
<darkxst> so not sure much is left after than other than finding out who is participating, and then nagging the flavours to complete testing on time
<darkxst> flexiondotorg, what is your email? i'll ask on our QA list if anyone can help you
<LinDol> good evening :)
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-24
<damascene> Hi, I'm having some wired things going on with my fresh Ubuntu gnome installation. I've created a new encrypted home folder user. first Libreoffice will not run and showed error message and I had to move some files in my home folder, the same happened to gimp. Now thumbnails for jpg in nautilus does not show and it's using so much CPU power.
<damascene> How to fix the thumbnail thing?
<damascene> I searched but did not have luck
 * craysiii shuffles
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-25
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> good morning :)
<craysiii> good evening :)
<LinDol> haha
<LinDol> good morning :)
<LinDol_phone> hi again
<LinDol_phone> hi again
<ricotz> darkxst, don't retry succeeded packages ;)
<ricotz> More 3.17 \o/
<darkxst> ricotz, i see, launchpad was lying
<darkxst> that should be most of the core, g-s-d and g-c-c on their way now
<ricotz> darkxst, mutter-dbg deps wasnt bumped
<ricotz> darkxst, great, I hope I find some time to test it a bit
<darkxst> oh oops, fixed
<ricotz> pushed a gnome-session rebuild for gnome-desktop
<darkxst> ok
<Noskcaj> darkxst, ricotz, Before we start on 3.17, would either of you have time to merge gnome-user-share? It's way too far behind current
<Noskcaj> And how big are the changes planned for 3.18? Is there any part we could aim to get into wily?
<Noskcaj> even user-share 3.8 would probably be an improvement
<darkxst> Noskcaj, isnt that blocked on bluez 5 or so?
<darkxst> as for how big are the changes (or how badly they affect Ubuntu vanilla) really wont know until about .90/91
<darkxst> gtk atleast breaks the ubuntu software-updater
<Noskcaj> darkxst, >= 3.8.3 is blocked by bluez, but even 3.8 brings in a few fixes
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure there is much point in merging 3.8
<Noskcaj> apache2.4 is the only big thing
<ricotz> exactly, waiting until .90/91 is mostly needed and if gtk+ 3.17 is a hard-dep it won't be able to get into wily anyway afaics
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-26
<LinDol> hi all
<kungr> hey
<LinDol> kungr, hello. good afternoon ;)
<kungr> evenin
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> haha What is your time? Korea is 10 a.m
<LinDol> :)
<kungr> Oh no, I'm not falling for that one
<kungr> 6:13pm
<LinDol> wow. :) Have a great dinner.
<LinDol> "What is 'tom' mean?", "What 'tom' is mean?", "What is mean 'tom?",
<LinDol> What is correctly sentence?
<manokara> The three are wrong :v
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3-staging/+sourcepub/5258491/+listing-archive-extra ?
<darkxst> oh crap, that should have been wily
<darkxst> but doesnt matter I suppose vivid can have the new backgrounds
<darkxst> will likely ship them with 3.16 in wily also
<darkxst> ricotz, ^
<Noskcaj> darkxst, do we want glade 3.19 in staging?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, sure, any of the 3.17 stuff is fine to upload now
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-25
<pchoo> I'm using Terminator as my terminal, and I've got it set to show/hide with f12.  I have a problem where the Always on top and show on visible workspaces preferences don't work, and for some reason in the context menu (alt+space) Always on top is ticked, but greyed out.
<pchoo> Is there any way to  get the always on top to work?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-26
<egreb> anyone have a solution to disabling hotcorner? https://github.com/HROMANO/nohotcorner/ is not working for me
<dakra> I use gnome-fallback on 14.04.x. Should I (a) Use the regular 16.04.1 upgrade process, then install gnome-fallback again if needed, or (b) install the gnome version of  16.04.1 ?
<dakra> Correction: I use gnome-session-fallback on 14.04.x. Should I (a) Use the regular 16.04.1 upgrade process, then install gnome-session-fallback again if needed, or (b) install the gnome version of  16.04.1 ?
<LioneLL>  dakra:  if u want leave unity,mir etc..  u can install  'ubuntu-gnome desktop' and login with 'gnome classic', and even remove ubuntu-desktop,unity etc..
<ma__rc> hey guys, quick (newbie) question. will gnome 3 run smooth on a lenovo lap with 4 gb ram and a shared memory gpu?
<jbicha> ma__rc: probably but you can try before you hit the Install button; it should work a little faster after install but it will give you an idea of how well things work
<ma__rc> thx :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-27
<nescius> hello
<nescius> i was wondering, imagemagick is set as default pdf viewer, but is s**t (for gui) and takes ages to open, should i report a bug and if so where?
<nescius> otherwise, i am very happy with the distribution! good job and thanks
<jbicha> nescius: are you using the GNOME3 Staging PPA with Ubuntu 16.04?
<nescius> no, the stable one only at this time
<jbicha> ok because there's an annoying bug with defaults in newer Nautilus
<nescius> if its necessary to test it in the staging first, it can be arranged, i have few spare machines to test this on
<jbicha> "Document Viewer" (evince) is supposed to be the default pdf viewer
<jbicha> no, I only mentioned staging because it has a bug
<jbicha> nescius: http://askubuntu.com/a/570841/1579 suggests looking in ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<jbicha> if you have anything in there that says im6 you can probably remove those lines
<Daifuco> do you guys with two screen know how to make one the default to run applications? It keeps trying to run on the left one, which in my system is the little one that i use as extension
<nescius> isn't imagemagick installed by default? if so its associated with the pdf by default, no? that could be considered as bug no?
<nescius> i've already blocked it from installing again, so its solved for me this way
<jbicha> nescius: yes, im is installed by default, no it shouldn't open pdfs by default though
<jbicha> yes that would be a bug if it happens but it would be useful to find out why it happens? can you replicate the bug from a clean install? does it just happen from upgrades?
<jbicha> did you look in ~/.config/mimeapps.list ?
<nescius> i tried two fresh installations with empty homes and had the imagemagick as default pdf reader
<nescius> jbicha: there is no entry regarding imagemagick or pdf in my mimeappps.list - its also very - only 10 lines
<jbicha> from the Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 LTS, I just downloaded https://people.gnome.org/~bmsmith/user-guide.pdf
<jbicha> if I double-click on it in the Files app, it opens in Document Viewer
<jbicha> if I search for it from the Activities Overview, it opens in either the Documents app or Document Viewer depending on what I click
<jbicha> *from the 16.04 live iso
<nescius> and what do you have in yours mimeapps.list ? just out of curriosity..
<jbicha> on the live ISO, that file doesn't exist because I literally haven't done anything else to it except download and open that one file
<nescius> ok :)
<jbicha> you don't have anything that says im6 in that file?
<nescius> i will test this again on my another computer when i get to install it
<nescius> no, nothing like that or pdf, its only 10 lines
<nescius> how is it done for all users (like skel)
<jbicha> what does this command say? (suggested by askubuntu)
<jbicha> xdg-mime query default application/pdf
<nescius> i was only able to find the ~/.config/mimeapps.list and /usr/share/gdm/greeter/applications/mimeapps.list both dont have anything about im6 or pdf
<nescius> moment, i am installing imagemagick again (i removed it and locked it in that state)
<nescius> it now said evince, i am installing the imagemagick at this moment
<jbicha> nescius: how about ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<nescius> funilly enough, it still says evince, but pdf on my desktop shows default as imagemagick again
<jbicha> does it happen with all pdfs, like the user-guide I linked to earlier?
<nescius> moment
<nescius> yes, imagemagick is default for this file as well
<nescius> i think i can make a video or something on how to reproduce this, i would like to bugreport it
<nescius> is there a bugzilla or something for the ubuntu gnome?
<jbicha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jbicha> you can run `ubuntu-bug desktop-file-utils` and then click Also affects project > Choose another project and type in ubuntu-gnome
<jbicha> to specifically flag this for ubuntu-gnome bug triagers
<jbicha> Ubuntu's default file type associations are stored in /etc/gnome/defaults.list or /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<jbicha> but you shouldn't need to edit those files
<nescius> jbicha: thanks will do at home. (sorry, bartender was installing some light switch and disconected)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-28
<pchoo> What's the best way of disabling the "hot corner" action in ubuntu gnome 3.18?
<pchoo> I want to disable the super button action when the mouse goes to the top left corner
<pchoo> Ah, I've found the extension for it, turns out you can't use extensions.gnome.org with chrome... It didn't pop up anything asking me to enable stuff, Firefox works!
<pchoo> an instance of gnome-meteor-settings is taking 10.4% of my RAM (16GB), and I booted my laptop up 7 hours ago
<pchoo> Is this common, or is there a memory leak somewhere?
<jbicha> pchoo: I've never heard of gnome-meteor-settings, it's not something that's installed by default
<pchoo> jbicha: Apologies, work head got in the way, gnome-settings-daemon was what I meant to type
<pchoo> jbicha: It appears to be sitting pretty at 10.4% right now, I have a suspicion it climbs when I lock my computer for a short period of time
<pchoo> Hmm, I've just locked my computer for about 5 minutes and it's climbed to 10.8%
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-29
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-gnome to: Ubuntu GNOME Development & Support | Latest LTS Release: 16.04.1 LTS | Latest Stable Release 16.04 | Download from http://ubuntugnome.org/download/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntugnome.org/getting-involved/ | join us on #gnome @ ubuntu.slack.com ask here if you need an invite to slack
<towolf> hey. i just start a long copy operation from ubuntu-gnome live usb. the screen just got locked and i don't know how to unlock the screen for "Live session user"
<towolf> does it have a password set?
<pchoo> towolf: IIRC user is user and passowrd is live
<towolf> doesn't work :(
<pchoo> try ubuntu as the username
<towolf> ubuntu:ubuntu
<towolf> ubuntu:live
<towolf> user:live
<towolf> live:live
<towolf> none of these work
<pchoo> ubuntu:
<towolf> ubuntu:
<towolf> nope
<pchoo> no pwd?
<pchoo> Hmm
<pchoo> ctrl alt f1 and sudo passwd ubuntu ?
<towolf> but what is the default username, somebbody should know?
<towolf> there is no console that is without getty login
<towolf> i'm rsyncing 2 TB and have no way of knowing when it completes, because i got locked out of the desktop
<pchoo> Have you tried logging into tty1 with ubuntu: ?
<towolf> yes, yes.
<towolf> i just did soft reboot with ctrl-alt-del and will re-do it, this time not after setting a pw myself.
<towolf> ... not without
<towolf> thanks
<towolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME
<towolf> > If you want try the GNOME Classic session on the live CD, set a user password before logging out.
<towolf> this tells me that no password is set.
<jbicha> username is ubuntu-gnome, leave password blank
<jbicha> set a user password? I wonder who wrote that
<jbicha> yeah, that's not necessary
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-30
<Guest10143> hey I'm having some difficulty in 16.04.1. I switched to proprietary nvidia drivers but now the system wont reboot, just hangs on a blank screen after selecting ubuntu option in grub. I assume its a problem with switching driver and xorg.conf file that I created. After searching online I have seen people suggest removing the file and it fixing the problem. However I cant figure how to access a terminal to delete? probably simple
<Guest10143> but i cant figure it out. Thanks for any help.
<user11> hi
<user11> I am new to GNU/Linux, can someone help me?
<user11> I have installed Ubuntu/Gnome on my macbook 2015 pro
<user11> someone still alive?
<user11> the problem is that my mac is not shutting down
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-31
<delac> Hi. Any idea why enabling remote access from the settings does not start vino-server? Is this a known bug?
<linux_unix-10> Hello!
<linux_unix-10> Gnome Maps just switched to MapBox as tile provider. However, it seems that the 3.20 version only will get it as far as I know.
<linux_unix-10> Is there a way to get this fixed version or at least a backported fix?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-23
<dreamcat4> hi there. need help getting music results to appear in gnome search
<dreamcat4> tried a whole bunch of things, none of them worked  :/
<dreamcat4> is there some place to check logs? ubuntu 18.04 / gnome 3.28.2
<dreamcat4> it seems like this is gnome control center search provider
<dreamcat4> also, i can toggle the 'Music' switches. but not add the ~/Music folder myself manually, it results in the following error (journalctl -f) https://gist.github.com/dreamcat4/4ef907e76831d3d23fd37d3ed1077ab0
<new_gen>     I installed communitheme using snap.
<new_gen>     This how it supposed to look : https://imgur.com/a/IOiZM2y
<new_gen>     As you can see Ubuntu logo must be in Bottom Left Corner. It is used as app drawer icon
<new_gen>     But this is how Communitheme looks in my computer : https://imgur.com/a/3zA3AYt
<new_gen>     The ubuntu logo is placed at Top Left Corner and it is near Activities tab. The logo is small and there are no functionalities for it .
<new_gen>     How can fix this??
<new_gen>     Just in case you wonder , in login screen I only have two Desktop environment options : "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu Communitheme-snap"
<new_gen>     Please help me fix this .
<dreamcat4> new_gen: https://nls1729.github.io/activities_config_zip.html
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-24
<xerf> hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-28
<NorasMacBook> hi everybody, i have installed the latest version of ubuntu on my MacBookAir 6.2 yesterday. Everything works fine but my wifi doesn't
<NorasMacBook> I use the "Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source"
<NorasMacBook> wifi is not listed in ifconfig -a
<NorasMacBook> lspci | grep Wireless finds the Network controller
<xerf> hi
<xerf> I have an odd issue w/dual monitors...when I go into the "expose" view like on Mac, my right monitor doesn't have virtual spaces shown...it has the bar where virtual screens should be, but it just shows the first space
